# Angel Urlaubs-Woche 2021 - Mequinenza - Rio Ebro



## fwde (5. November 2020)

Für Anfang 2021 (positiv denkend - Corona läßt grüßen) steht eine Woche Angel Urlaub
in der Gegend Mequinenza am Rio Ebro auf dem Plan. Ziel, vom Boot aus auf Barsch und Zander

Aus Corona Sicht plane ich mal aus heutiger Sicht den Februar oder den Mai 2021 (vor oder nach der der Laichzeit)

Wer kann ein wenig über seine Angel Erfahrungen (z.b. Stichwort Oberer- und oder unterer Stausee) 
am Rio Ebro berichten - was sollte man auf jeden Fall beachten ?

Und wer hat evtl. einen gleichen Urlaubsplan


----------



## nostradamus (5. November 2020)

Hi,
verstehe gerade nicht wirklich wo du fischen willst! 
Am Fluss oder an den Seen? 
Willst du in ein Camp? Welches? Wie willst du fischen? Hast du dich mit den gesetzen auseinander gesetzt? 

Gruß


----------



## fwde (5. November 2020)

Das ich nicht im Auto schlafen will ist ja wohl klar - es wird eines der vielen Camps (die vermutlich alle froh sind wenn wieder Gäste auch in der Nebensaison kommen)
mit einem vernünftigen Paket Angebot (Wohnung, Boot, benötigte Lizenzen, ...) sein. Das Camp soll auch möglichst direkt am Fluss liegen
Selbst bin ich zeitlich recht flexibel - soll heißen, ich schaue vorher auf die Wetterkarte und werde daher sehr kurzfristig buchen
Und wer dann ein gutes und faires Komplettangebot macht der hat einen Gast

PS: Es ist ja ein erster Besuch dort - daher würde ich mir am liebsten beide Seiten der Staumauer anschauen. Ob das sinnvoll bei der kurzen Zeit ist - deshalb frage ich ja


----------



## nostradamus (5. November 2020)

Goog..  dich bitte erstmal ein! Du schreibst z.B. Fluss und meinst See!

Was möchtest du fangen ... .
Wie willst du angeln?
Es fängt doch bereits mit dem schlafen an! Zelt (wo erlaubt) oder Wohnung!
Wenn du nicht weisst wann du ca. fahren willst, kann man dir auch keine Ratschläge geben wo sich die guten Fische ca. befinden.... . 

Das angeln dort unten ist schon sehr genial, aber def. nicht wirklich einfach, wenn man Fische in einer best. Größe fangen möchte!
Einmal hatten wir in einer Woche 2 Wallerbisse, diese innerhalb einer Stunde und beide jenseits der 2,40m Marke.... .


----------



## fwde (5. November 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Einmal hatten wir in einer Woche 2 Wallerbisse, diese innerhalb einer Stunde und beide jenseits der 2,40m Marke.... .


keinerlei Interesse daran

Steht aber auch da - Barsch & Zander reicht vollkommen aus


----------



## nostradamus (5. November 2020)

... das habe ich überlesen! Ansonste gilt das was ich geschrieben habe! 

Richtige Zeit, richtige Strategie, richtiger Platz und es ist mega!


----------



## fwde (5. November 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Richtige Zeit, richtige Strategie, richtiger Platz


 Da Du ja wohl schon da warst - was sind Deine konkreten Empfehlungen ?

PS: sehr Gut beschrieben - https://krautjunker.com/2019/01/03/angelabenteuer-spanien-der-ebro-alles-im-fluss/


----------



## ae71 (24. November 2020)

Hallo deine Taktik wird glaube ich nicht aufgehen. 
Durch corona haben viele abgesagt und das Geld nicht zurückbekommen, d.h. alle haben so eine art Gutschein. Und sobald da unten man wieder angeln hinfahren darf, werden die Camps Platzen vor Anglern und dann willst du kommen. HeHE. Die guten Camps sind fast ein Jahr vorher ausgebucht!!! 
Glaube du kannst dich hinten anstellen.

Jetrzt zur angelei dort, ich war schon 5 mal dort. Hauptsächlich am unteren Stausee in Mequinenza auf Barsch und Zander.
Die Fänge werden Jahr für Jahr schlechter. Man muß die guten Stellen kennen um relativ gut zu fangen.
Der untere See findet mein Kumpel besser/schöner. Kann man auch mit den 10 PS Booten fast überall hin wo es interessant ist. Am oberen See brauchst du ein Boot mit mehr PS, also auch ein Bootsführerschein und der Preis für die Woche verdoppelt sich, mindestens.
Dafür hast du am oberen viele Buchten die du befischen kannst aber nicht jede wird Fisch bringen. Und wenn du dich nicht auskennst wirst du es seeeeehr schwer haben gut zu fangen.
Der Ebro dort ist ein saugeiles Gewässer aber unberechenbar. Jedesmal mal als wir dort waren war etwas besonderes. Erstes mal ende September eine Bullenhitze von über 30°C. Auf dem Boot ohne Schatten war anstrengend.
Beim anderen Urlaub später im Oktober Sturm, von einer Woche Aufenthalt konnten wir nur an 2,5 Tagen angeln. Freunde von uns wären durch die hohen Wellen fast abgesoffen.
Anderer Urlaub haben sie das Wasser abgelassen. So haben wir am 4 Tag nicht mehr angeln können, weil die Boote im Schlamm festsassen.
Anderer Urlaub viel Regen  und Hochwasser.

Jedesmal von einer Woche angeln fallen paar Tage aus, weswegen auch immer. und immer ein anderer Grund.
Mai könnte toll werden, kann aber auch auf einmal 40 Grad haben. Kann aber sein das die Zander am Laichen noch sind falls es ein kalter Frühling war. 

Wünsche dir viel Spaß, glaube aber nicht das du ein Termin bekommen wirst.


----------



## fwde (24. November 2020)

Man(n) wird sehen - ansonsten fahre ich halt mit dem eigenen Schlauchboot nach Skandinavien (später im Jahr)

Aus heutiger Corona Sicht würde ich zum Ebro eher März April planen wählen








						Ebro Flussbarsch
					

Flussbarsch angeln im Ebro



					www.ebro-total-fishing.com
				











						Ebro Zanderfishen
					

Zander Taktiken und Methoden



					www.ebro-total-fishing.com
				




PS: 40 Grad im Mai halte ich schon für reichlich übertrieben


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2020)

fwde schrieb:


> PS: 40 Grad im Mai halte ich schon für reichlich übertrieben


Na da täusch dich mal nicht. 
Wir waren 2017 im Mai da. 
Nachts Arschkalt. Tagsüber über 30 Grad 


Wenn du nen heissen Mai erwischst, wirds halt auch mal heißer, aber auch wechselhaft, da hast schnell urplötzlich ein Gewitter. 
Das war innerhalb von einer halben Stunde da. 







Wenn man da von 8 bis 18 Uhr auf dem Boot ist und nicht mal Pause macht und nicht ausreichend Getränke an Board hat wird es schon sehr heftig. Wir haben ganz gut gefangen, hatten aber auch von den Besitzern unserer Lodge viele Tips. 
Diejenigen von uns, die es auf eigene Faust versucht haben, hatten Tage ohne Fisch. 


fwde schrieb:


> März April


Da Laichen die Zander. Solltest du dir durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## fwde (28. November 2020)

Man sieht bei Youtube sehr viele Video wo Angler mit ihren Belly Booten angeln

Das sieht überwiegend sehr entspannt aus


----------



## nostradamus (29. November 2020)

fwde schrieb:


> Man sieht bei Youtube sehr viele Video wo Angler mit ihren Belly Booten angeln
> 
> Das sieht überwiegend sehr entspannt aus


alles mega entspannt dort


----------

